# Where to buy 721



## rpope02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone know where besides e-bay you can get a dish 721?


----------



## tuckercom (May 1, 2004)

I purchased mine from Mark at dish depot


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Bought ours from Mark as well. He is great to deal with.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll also throw in my recommendation for Mark at Dish Depot. He's one of the most stand-up people that I've ever dealt with in the satellite business.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I just looked at Mark's website - interesting, $299 for the 721 and $249 for the 508. That's the difference in price I paid for mine, but the 721 is definately a lot better (more than $50) then the 508. $299 seems reasonable for the 721.


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

Look on the buy, sell, trade forum on this board

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=32372


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Randy_B said:


> Bought ours from Mark as well. He is great to deal with.


I can also recommend Dish Depot. I have purchased equipment from them several times and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Its most definitely worth the extra $50 to get the 721 considering it has two tuners, larger hard drive, no DVR fee, and a better look and feel in the menu. Not only that but the EPG is much faster as well, pretty well instant response.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Too bad its discontinued


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Too bad its discontinued


To quote myself from a month ago

"You have been saying that for over a year now, yet it is still being advertised and sold.
Dish Network Receivers

I guess if you keep on saying it, someday you will be right.

There is a big difference between discontinued and not in production."


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

LMAO....I held out on a comment until u posted Big Bob. How Bob H. can be disappointed is beyond me. He has had SO many complaints about the 721....when I got mine in April 04, I almost expected the thing to burn up within a week from reading his comments. I REALLY like my 721 and have only had a few minor problems.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

When mine WORKS its GREAT. Lost recordings, reboots, freezes, and other glitches not withstanding..


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

It's like the old Woody Allen joke about the old ladies complaining in restaurant. One says to the other 
"The food here is terrible."
The other says, "And such small portions!"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Since they replaced my last 721 mine works great as well but it is slow in the morning hours, in which I believe is due to EPG updating.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

finniganps said:


> I just looked at Mark's website - interesting, $299 for the 721 and $249 for the 508. That's the difference in price I paid for mine, but the 721 is definately a lot better (more than $50) then the 508. $299 seems reasonable for the 721.


??!?!?

Take that $249 and get a brand new D* system, with two 80GB HD Tivo's.. and end up spending less for a new customer install.

Why spend 249 for one crappy DVR when you can get two great DVRs for less?? I just dont know why folks stay with E*'s poor equipment.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Go away troll...


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Mark, no big deal - I don't pay any attention to "guests" making nasty remarks.....


----------



## mjschuyler (Nov 2, 2002)

I have a two 721's and a Bell Expressvu 5100 receiver they have been great. Everyone asks why we stick with E*. I like the programming and the guides but my biggest reason is addressable UHF remotes. I have three receivers hooked up to several TV's. Having separate UHF remotes with different address codes allows me to control any receiver without changing channels on the wrong receiver. I tried using remote cones with Dishplayers but I had to point at the cone and even then if I had two IF remotes in the same room they would I interfere with each other.

To the best of my knowledge D* does not have UHF remotes on their Direct TIVO's. Does D* have any UHF model receivers?

Murray


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well from what I heard the Dish Network DVR's have a quicker EPG than the DirecTv DVR's and some other advantages. Each has their own advantages. I like the fact that I can get my superstations on Dish Network as well.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Why don't the administrators of this board set it so registration is required to post? Nearly every one of these 'guest' posters I've seen in the last year is a troll.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Personally I prefer openess, and each of us can decide if we agree with the troll errr poster.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

A comment on the 721 being discontinued. It has been no new units are available. All the units being sold are now remans.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ayalbaram said:


> All the units being sold are now remans.


That is not true. A few dealers still have some NEW 721s. I know someone who just (last week) had one installed.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Why don't the administrators of this board set it so registration is required to post? Nearly every one of these 'guest' posters I've seen in the last year is a troll.


I don't know if that would be the total solution but I do think that it is a good idea.


----------

